# ساعات تقليد ماركات رولكس كارتير جفنشي رادو احدث موديلات 2012



## شماليه (11 مارس 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 


*ساعات الدرجه الممتازه*​ 


*مواصفات الساعه تقليد طبق الاصل الدرجه سوبر++++ AAAA*
*ضد الماء والالوان ثابته*
*درجة النوعيه ممتازه وجوده اعلى من الدرجه الاولى*​ 

*ساعات الموديلات الرجاليه*​ 



*ROLEX DATEJUST*​ 


*




*​ 



*rolex oystr*
*



*​ 


*رولكسrolex oystr*
*المينا ابيض لؤلؤي صدفي **



*​ 





*rolex daytona*
*



*​ 





*ROLEX DATEJUST*​ 






*



*​ 




*الساعات الكارتير يوجد من نفس الموديل نسائي ورجالي *​ 
*يتوفر لدينا العلب الخاصه بماركة كارتير اضافه للدفتر والكرت*​ 

*كارتير حجم الساعه كبير *
*الموديل رجالي ساده *​ 

*



*​ 





*كارتير رجالي *​ 

*



*​ 







*CARTIER كارتير رجالي ونسائي*​ 


*



*​ 






*CARTIER كارتير رجالي ونسائي**



*​ 





*جفنشي كونغراف رجالي ونسائي**



*​ 





*



*​ 





*



*​ 






*الشحن لجميع بلدان المملكه مدة الوصول يومين بالشحن*​ 


*0533128919*​ 


*يوجد مندوب بالرياض وبمكه وجده*​ 


*ساعات نسائيه سوبر الدرجه الممتازه*​ 


*rolex oystr*

*اللون صدفي مموج السير مع كامل الساعه ذهبي*​ 


*



*​ 



*



*​ 



*rolex oystr*
*اللون صدفي مموج من الداخل والسير فضي بذهبي*
*



*​ 



*rolex oyster *
*



*​ 



*rolex oystr*
*رولكس مينا داخليه اللون بني صدفي مموج السير ذهبي*
*



*​ 


*



*​ 





*ROLEX DATEJUST*​ 



*



*​ 






*ROLEX DATEJUST*​ 




*الداخليه للساعه بني صدفي السير ذهبي*​ 







*



*​ 





*



*​ 





*ساعه رولكس oyster الحجم وسط *
*



*​ 




*ساعه رولكسrolex oyster*​ 





*



*​ 




*rolex oystaer*​ 


*



*​ 




*rolex oystaer*​ 


*



*​ 





*rolex oystaer*​ 


*



*​ 






*رولكس دايتونا جلد احمر والداخليه والاطار فضي *​ 

*



*​ 





*

*​ 




*كارتير cartier جلد اسود*​ 

*



*​ 



*



*​ 


*



*​ 


*كارتير السير ربل اسود *​ 




*



*​ 



*كارتير ربل اللوان الابيض*​ 


*



*​ 



*الدرجه الاولى*​ 



*cartier كارتير*​ 


*



*​ 




*



*​ 







*

*​ 





*

*​ 




*كارتير*

*

*​ 




*

*​ 








*

*​ 





*

*​ 





*



*​ 













*ساعات تقليد ماركاااات درجه *​ 

*الساعات ضد الماء*​ 

*موديلات مميزه وراقيه *​ 





*

*​ 





*rolex oystaer*​ 



*



*​ 



*

*​ 




*

*​ 



*



*​ 



*يوجد علب الرولكس البوكس مع الكرت والدفترالخاص بشعار رولكس تقليد الاصل*​ 

*متجر شماليه *
*www.shamalia.com*​ 
*ام سلطان 0533128919*​


----------



## شماليه (4 أبريل 2012)

*رد: ساعات تقليد ماركات رولكس كارتير جفنشي رادو احدث موديلات 2012*

[align=center] 
سبحان الله وبحمده

تفضلوا بزيارة المتجر 
www.shamalia.com
[/align]


----------



## tjarksa (4 أبريل 2012)

*رد: ساعات تقليد ماركات رولكس كارتير جفنشي رادو احدث موديلات 2012*

ماشالله الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## شماليه (6 يوليو 2012)

*رد: ساعات تقليد ماركات رولكس كارتير جفنشي رادو احدث موديلات 2012*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## جوو الرياض (9 يوليو 2012)

*رد: ساعات تقليد ماركات رولكس كارتير جفنشي رادو احدث موديلات 2012*

ماشاء الله 

نتمنئ لك التووووفيق 


----------



## شماليه (26 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: ساعات تقليد ماركات رولكس كارتير جفنشي رادو احدث موديلات 2012*

لا اله الا الله


----------

